# This girl gots skills!!



## mishele (Sep 15, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

man....i kept waiting for her to take her top off....spoiler alert, she doesn't.


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> LOL Sorry to disappoint.



nah..it was still pretty awesome


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2012)

What she does about 1 min. 5 sec. in is awesome...lol


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this some kind of pornography?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 15, 2012)

No.. it is going to be the next Olympic event!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> man....i kept waiting for her to take her top off....spoiler alert, she doesn't.



Whadda' ya mean, "*take her top off*?" She's an ATHLETE, dude!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I am in love.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 16, 2012)

That was pretty outstanding.


----------



## Allenkerky (Sep 16, 2012)

this is great. It really is not even a quarter as pervy as I thought it would be... it's a lot more like gymnastics then stripping (though I am sure some people perv out on gymnastics too)


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2012)

The strength that it takes to do some of those moves is just awesome. Derrel had it right, she is an athlete!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 16, 2012)

We actually had a Pole dancing exercise place start up locally... and it got shut down! All of the girls / women showing up were dressed like strippers!  lol! Really.. I am NOT kidding!


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually found that video when I was looking up the classes in my area. lol A couple of friends of mine were thinking about taking a class. I couldn't find any.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 16, 2012)

mishele said:


> I actually found that video when I was looking up the classes in my area. lol A couple of friends of mine were thinking about taking a class. I couldn't find any.



Yea.. it is too bad it has such a sleazy reputation! Looks like good exercise....


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy crap I swallowed my tongue


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

Same girl...


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Is this some kind of pornography?



only in Alaska


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

Girl crush?


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does. It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)


----------



## thetrue (Jan 1, 2013)

I can dig it.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 2, 2013)

It takes time to be able to do those moves!

But it looks like an sociable acceptable way for normal people to pole dance. What's up with the attire when training? 

Pole dancing courses have started where I live as well, from ages as low as 13 or something. What parents would go to a show and see their kid pole dancing? Good exercise, that's true, but it doesn't "feel" completely "true and honest", if you see what I mean. That's the impression I've gotten, anyway, and keep in mind I am not exactly "in the community".

Bad lighting in the first video!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> *I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does.* It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)



True! But it will probably never lose the stigma of being associated with topless bars, and other such sleazy places.


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2013)

So that's what it is.  I don't get it.

Wouldn't surprise me at all if it turned into an Olympic sport.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW. I don't think I could even climb to the top.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does. It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)



Why do you crush my dreams? What did I do to make you SO MAD AT ME?


----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does. It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)
> ...




^^   

She is amazing!   Definitely moves like a gymnast.   I'm wondering if she's spent much time on a balance beam or the uneven  bars.    I would think this could work its way into an acceptable form  of gymnastics, it's the same principle, just a vertical bar.   God, it's  probably even harder because you can't stand on it or hang from it!    And she combined a bit of a floor routine in there, as well.  Amazing  show of grace and strength - a true athlete.    :thumbup:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mish, great video but what gets me is your new avatar!  That rocks!  :love:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 2, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> True! But it will probably never lose the stigma of being associated with topless bars, and other such sleazy places.



What she'll never lose is guys like you associating what she does as a competitive sport with being a stripper. Give it a rest, Charlie.


----------



## mishele (Jan 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does. It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)
> ...


She is a little too manly for me....



jwbryson1 said:


> Mish, great video but what gets me is your new avatar! That rocks! :love:


Glad you approve...lol

This type of dancing has come a long way. Some of these girls are getting hired by shows like Michael Jackson *Cirque* du Soleil.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 2, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop stereotyping, Tyler! You don't even know me... so give it rest, Tyler.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

No doubt, it's a form of gymnastics.


----------



## lipstickshells (Jan 3, 2013)

There are several girls on youtube who do really complicated moves and are a little more girly and much sexier. She is talented for sure but I prefer the combo. I pole dance (I say that loosely, I haven't practiced in a couple months) and it is a lot harder than it looks. Even the beginner moves.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't believe you located this video of one of my former students.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> I can't believe you located this video of one of my former students.



I didn't realize you were a top pole dancer...  But I guess it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Stop stereotyping, Tyler! You don't even know me... so give it rest, Tyler.



You're right, I don't know you. And you don't know her. Which is ironic considering you stereotyped her first. Interesting how that works, Chuck.


----------



## mishele (Jan 3, 2013)

lipstickshells said:


> There are several girls on youtube who do really complicated moves and are a little more girly and much sexier. She is talented for sure but I prefer the combo. *I pole dance *(I say that loosely, I haven't practiced in a couple months) and it is a lot harder than it looks. Even the beginner moves.



Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## jhodges10 (Jan 3, 2013)

mishele said:
			
		

> I appreciate the strength and skill it takes to do what she does. It has nothing to do w/ getting w/ her sexually...=)



That's good because I'm not sure that was a girl. Her hands were as big as mine and her adam's apple was as big as her balls. I'd still want to see pics if it ever went down though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it rest, Tyler. And you are not a "Friend" so you don't have the right to call me Chuck! I would appreciate it if you keep that in mind....


And learn to read.. I didn't comment about her.. I commented about the Stigma that pole dancing has...!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

Charles, I'm just saying that you've spent the majority of your posts referring to what she does as sleazy or having a bad reputation. You yourself are perpetuating the stereotype you claim to not be enforcing. It's amazing you can't see that, and I don't ever expect you will. 

My work here is done. Thanks Mr. Brown!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Charles, I'm just saying that you've spent the majority of your posts referring to what she does as sleazy or having a bad reputation. You yourself are perpetuating the stereotype you claim to not be enforcing. It's amazing you can't see that, and I don't ever expect you will.
> 
> My work here is done. Thanks Mr. Brown!



Your constant little digs make it obvious to everyone what you are up to, Tyler! Why don't you just ignore me.... and not respond to any of my posts.... as I do you (Unless  you respond to one my posts)! Act mature, in other words!


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Charles, I'm just saying that you've spent the majority of your posts referring to what she does as sleazy or having a bad reputation. You yourself are perpetuating the stereotype you claim to not be enforcing. It's amazing you can't see that, and I don't ever expect you will.
> 
> My work here is done. Thanks Mr. Brown!



I know, I hate the stereotype that all guys from Maine are incredibly handsome, passionate but gentle lovers and have gigantic packages. Some of us are just ruggedly handsome!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> I know, I hate the stereotype that all guys from Maine are incredibly handsome, passionate but gentle lovers and have gigantic packages. Some of us are just ruggedly handsome!



Not a stereotype. That's real ass life!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry tyler, but cgipson did NOT "stereotype her"...at all. He wrote, and this is a qoute, "But it will probably never lose the stigma of being associated with topless bars, and other such sleazy places."

See that..he referred to *"it",* as in the sport of POLE DANCING, as being associated with topless bars, and other such sleazy places.

Let's lay off the pipe a bit tyler, and maybe try and FOCUS on reading the actual words, mmkay. Once again, cgipson wrote, "But *it will probably never lose the stigma* of being associated with topless bars, and other such sleazy places."

That is not, I repeat, that is NOT a stereotyping of the woman, herself; his comment was directed *at the SPORT of pole dancing.*  As in *"it"...it...it...it... *Not "her". See that? Oh, riiiight,,,you didn' actually read what he wrote, but instead leapt up to accuse cgipson of stereotyping somebody. Another classless move on your part...

Is your misbehavior any clearer to you now, o hey tyler??? Your repeated jabs and smart-alecky comments on this forum have grown tiresome. Your lack of respect for your elders, and for more-senior members, or more-experienced shooters, is exceedingly tiresome. Calling cgispon "Chuck", and then making light of his name yet again, in a second post...seriously o hey tyler....you need to grow up. Start acting like a man. A grown man. Which you are, ostensibly, by calendar age.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 3, 2013)

That defies gravity, it looks so easy looking at her!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Let's lay off the pipe a bit tyler



(Getting old Derrel, can't you get some new material?)



Derrel said:


> Is your misbehavior any clearer to you now, o hey tyler?





Derrel said:


> Your repeated jabs and smart-alecky comments on this forum have grown tiresome. Your lack of respect for your elders, and for more-senior members, or more-experienced shooters, is exceedingly tiresome.





Derrel said:


> o hey tyler....you need to grow up.



Derrel, thanks for your response. As you know, I don't value anything you say, as you are incapable of saying things without slinging insults and being condescending yourself. That should be no mystery to you, and yet life moves on. 

My intent was not to degrade Charlie, but to point out that he's the only one bringing in the "sleaze" and "low class" comments... Which are really not what the video was about. I found it ironic that he would make such comments. Much in the same way that I find it ironic that you seem to act as a moral paragon, yet are guilty yourself of the same things you accuse me of... As dictated by the quotes at the top of the post. If you really want to be a mediator, don't you think you should at least heed your own advice?

I made no effort to "poke fun" or "make light" of Charles's name. He asked that I don't call him Chuck, as we are not friends. We certainly are not friends, that is true. So out of respect for Charles, I called him _what I would think _to be the most proper and respectful name... Assuming that Charles is his birth name. It could be Charlie, I don't know. I just know I was making an effort to be formal. 

At this point, it doesn't matter, as I won't be responding to any of his posts unless there is a technical error in one of them. 

I never once attacked him, or used any insults towards him. I simply stated how it appears from my side of the computer screen, and that maybe he might want to rethink what he's saying. I meant no rudeness or disrespect by it. 

Also, Derrel, if you mean that I "don't respect my elders," meaning YOU, well, that would be pretty difficult to do personally. Sure you have more years of shooting, but I don't strive to create bland images that strictly adhere to those "age-old and _tested_ design principles" that you constantly grip to... So generally your input is of literally no value to me. Sorry, that's just the way the cookie crumbles. There are many other "senior members" who's opinions I respect, such as John (tirediron), Lew, and Overread (however, I might have a few years of age on Over, not sure). Now that I'm on a computer, I can use the ignore feature for both of you... Which is a shame that I couldn't do so earlier on the iPhone app. 

I have also respectfully been ignoring your posts up to this point, and will continue to do so. 

I am done with this thread as what I have said was said, and I've slung no insults. So my conscience is clean. 

Have a good day, and I hope this thread gets back on track! :cheer:


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 3, 2013)

They can make good money on weekends where I am from....


On a much more serious note- serious core strength. Hats off to her and the training involved.


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 6'1" and tons of fun  and from NY.  Tyler, Charlie why not swing by Philly, meet up for a few brews.  Then do some arm wrestling between you two.  I'll even spot the first pitcher.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

IByte said:


> I'm 6'1" and tons of fun  and from NY.  Tyler, Charlie why not swing by Philly, meet up for a few brews.  Then do some arm wrestling between you two.  I'll even spot the first pitcher.



hahaha.. thanks Ibyte! But while I am sure I would enjoy your company, I have no interest in the other....


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 3, 2013)

This is a photography forum....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

AmberLynneParker said:


> This is a photography forum....



Yea.. for as long as we have been here.. it has been!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

AmberLynneParker said:
			
		

> This is a photography forum....



Actually Amber, this is the off topic chat forum. So it doesn't necessarily have to relate to photography.


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> hahaha.. thanks Ibyte! But while I am sure I would enjoy your company, I have no interest in the other....



Oo in my military days we took to the tree line.  After that, had a beer became friends.  It's a new year let the old grudges go.  Both of you create good work, harp on the JWACs.


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

AmberLynneParker said:


> This is a photography forum....



Nah this thread has been hijack to a royal TPF forum lol...and Charlie it's Malik....you too Tyler.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 3, 2013)

JWAC is a new one on me. What's wrong with jews owning cameras?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

IByte said:


> AmberLynneParker said:
> 
> 
> > This is a photography forum....
> ...



Nice to "meet" you, Malik!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

amolitor said:


> JWAC is a new one on me. What's wrong with jews owning cameras?



There are a lot of words that start with a "J"... Like Jerk, Jackass, Jabberwocky, Jerboa, Junkie, Jingoist, Journeyman, and on and on and on!


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I was going with Jocks, but whatever floats your guys boat


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

*I sense a train-wreck developing (no names Tyler, Charlie).  Let's lighten up a little shall we?  *


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

I like baklava and pie .


----------



## mishele (Jan 3, 2013)

What the hell happened to my pole dancing thread?!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

tirediron said:


> *I sense a train-wreck developing (no names Tyler, Charlie).  Let's lighten up a little shall we?  *



Far as I am concerned... it was over a long time ago....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I like Mishele and peanut butter!


----------



## IByte (Jan 3, 2013)

mishele said:


> What the hell happened to my pole dancing thread?!!!



Lol you've been hijack lil lady lol.. Just happy unpopular isn't here to vask in all the glory muahahahaha!


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> *I sense a train-wreck developing (no names Tyler, Charlie).  Let's lighten up a little shall we?  *




Charles and Tyler need to settle this like men...DANCE OFF!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > *I sense a train-wreck developing (no names Tyler, Charlie).  Let's lighten up a little shall we?  *
> ...



Can I borrow your dancing shoes, runnah? I don't have any! lol!


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Guilty feet have got no rhythm


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I thought the lack of rythm was from being an Old White Guy! lol!


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



There you go, stereotyping again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I was referring to myself... I am an Old White Guy! How is that stereotyping! lol!

[h=3]ster·e·o·type[/h]/&#712;ster&#275;&#601;&#716;t&#299;p/

Noun

A  widely held but fixed and oversimplified image or idea of a particular  type of person or thing:  "sexual and racial stereotypes".

Verb

View or represent as a stereotype:  "the film is weakened by its stereotyped characters".

Synonyms


cliche - stereo


----------



## Tee (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the first pole dancer I've ever seen who kept their clothes on.


----------



## lipstickshells (Jan 4, 2013)

I think we are rushing this relationship. I'm only two posts in!


----------



## IByte (Jan 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> Charles and Tyler need to settle this like men...DANCE OFF!!



You mean (photo) Shoot Off!   5 rounds, 5 catagorgies of photography,  3 pictures each the audience decides which photographs win that round, faster clicker is the the better clicker


----------



## thetrue (Jan 4, 2013)

IByte said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Charles and Tyler need to settle this like men...DANCE OFF!!
> ...


THAT would be a good time!


----------



## mishele (Jan 4, 2013)

Let's get back to pole dancing....


----------



## amolitor (Jan 4, 2013)

I do enjoy how some people are offended that pole dancing is somehow all about SEX while more serious things like gymnastics and ballet are about physical skill and talent, or whatever.

Have you people not seen gymnastics or ballet? It's ALL about the sex. Yeah, it requires talent and physicality and skill, but it's ABOUT the sex. There's nothing wrong with that. Pole dancing just makes it slightly more overt. Ballet usually does not include booty shaking. Dance is all about the human body as an object, usually an object of desire, and that's the definition of objectification right there. If you're not comfortable with that, consider a career playing music.


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I do enjoy how some people are offended that pole dancing is somehow all about SEX while more serious things like gymnastics and ballet are about physical skill and talent, or whatever.
> 
> Have you people not seen gymnastics or ballet? It's ALL about the sex. Yeah, it requires talent and physicality and skill, but it's ABOUT the sex. There's nothing wrong with that. Pole dancing just makes it slightly more overt. Ballet usually does not include booty shaking. Dance is all about the human body as an object, usually an object of desire, and that's the definition of objectification right there. If you're not comfortable with that, consider a career playing music.



Bingo.

The exact same thing as a Circ Du Sole show except with no crazy costume.


----------



## Tee (Jan 4, 2013)

amolitor said:
			
		

> Have you people not seen gymnastics or ballet? It's ALL about the sex. Yeah, it requires talent and physicality and skill, but it's ABOUT the sex..



Do you want to add some qualifiers to that statement or leave it as a blanket?  I'm pretty sure when my sister sends her daughters off to ballet and gymnastics she's not training them to sell sex or one day aspire to have the stage name Mercedes who really does dance around a pole. I know you love to come across as the elite on here but really....you're stretching it a little.

ETA:  and yes, pole dancing is associated with sex and I'm really ok with that.  Can you please cite examples in American history where it hasn't been (the recent pole dancing exercise craze doesn't count).


----------



## IByte (Jan 4, 2013)

Only up until recently has pole dancing been viewed as an "excersise" .


----------



## Tee (Jan 4, 2013)

I put a few Lexus's, Chastity's, Diamond's, and Sapphire's through college back in my day.  Good times.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 4, 2013)

Tee said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, where did I say that ballet and gymnastics were precursors to prostitution and stripping? I didn't.

Being "about sex" isn't prostitution any more than The Old Man and The Sea is a fishing boat.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tee said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I have never stuffed a dollar bill into a ballerina's panties!  lol!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 5, 2013)

I like her butt.


----------



## Raiyan (Jan 13, 2013)

That was awesome.. :heart:


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2013)

2013 winners are starting to be posted!! YAY!! Hehe


----------



## mishele (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## wyogirl (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow... amazing skill.  I felt like I was watching an acrobat or a trained gymnast.  It didn't feel like watching exotic dancing, I was watching an athlete.  AMAZING!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 26, 2013)

I wish I had just an ounce of their energy, skill, and stamina.  Great stuff.


----------

